# Death of Bijan Ebrahimi



## DaveCinzano (Feb 9, 2016)

Couldn't find a separate thread for this 

The coppers who were convicted have been sent down. The beat mananger, PC Duffy, has got ten months, the plastic, Passmore, four months.

Apparently they're suffered already, boo hoo 

Police officers jailed over Bijan Ebrahimi murder case


----------



## dervish (Feb 10, 2016)

That made me so mad. The judge saying he was feeling sorry for them, they didn't do their jobs and as a consequence someone died in a horrible, preventable way. Poor officers, their lives are ruined.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2016)

dervish said:


> That made me so mad. The judge saying he was feeling sorry for them, they didn't do their jobs and as a consequence someone died in a horrible, preventable way. Poor officers, their lives are ruined.


but ruined lives are lives nonetheless. yer man doesn't have any sort of life any more.


----------



## dervish (Feb 10, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> but ruined lives are lives nonetheless. yer man doesn't have any sort of life any more.



That was kinda my point, probably should have put some kind of /sarcasm tag on it or something. 

And just realised I meant to add "his is destroyed"


----------



## moon (Feb 10, 2016)

Shocking..


----------



## Athos (Feb 10, 2016)

MIPO is a very serious offence; triable only on indictment, and carrying a maximum sentence of life imprisonment.  So sentences of 10 and four months imply that this was at the least serious end of the spectrum.  That seems at odds with the fact that an innocent man died as a reult of the officers' criminality.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 11, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Couldn't find a separate thread for this
> 
> The coppers who were convicted have been sent down. The beat mananger, PC Duffy, has got ten months, the plastic, Passmore, four months.
> 
> ...



Mentioned on the Letzgo hunting paedos thread. 

Boo hoo indeed. Cunts.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 19, 2021)

Murdered By A Mob: The story of the murder of Bijan Ebrahimi, a refugee, Channel Five, 19 May 2021


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 21, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Murdered By A Mob: The story of the murder of Bijan Ebrahimi, a refugee, Channel Five, 19 May 2021


Cheers for posting, will check it out.


----------

